# Logger Forks by Payne's Forks with Pics



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

I received a set of these 
<img src=http://www.paynesforks.com/images/loggerforks/logfork2.jpg>

from Paynes Forks . 

I was able to use the forks for a few hours last night. It took me about 1.5 hours to load a 30 yard container. That included stoping and cutting the logs to length. The forks work very well. It made life alot easier. About the only thing that would be easier would be a grapple and that is cost prohibitive for me.

Below are a couple of pictures loaded. I will use these more this weekend and hope to be able to finish the pile up.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Working


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

working some more


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

& some more


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

finished for the day


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Looks cool to me! 
Is that your pile you are trying got get cleaned up? Nice setup!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

looks great ps.. glad to see you are working that fine new machine!!


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

there are about 4 piles like that Stewart.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Just enough to get that nice new tractor nice and dirty!!! :cheers:


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

psrumors,

Excellent product and exactly what I could use....can you remove the angled portion when you need to? I cant tell if thats permanent or can be removed for pallets....

Nice link and great prices....consider it ordered on my end, a smaller unit capacity of course for my much smaller machine than yours mg: 

Duc


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Looks great:thumbsup: How much weight do you got on the back of the tractor?
Ryan


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Duc - the angled part is welded on. For what I am doing I am glad I got them. I will probably be buying a set of regular forks also.

Farm- it's about 700lbs. It seems to be enough. I do NOT have the tires filled.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Thanks for the quick reply Psrumors! I can see where they can tweak their product somewhat where you can remove the angle iron when not needed, so you could have full pallet fork use...

Its a slick unit either way..

Duc


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Do they stay attached well? They dont loosen up at all? Looks like a really good investment you good there.
Ryan


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

They loosten some Ryan. But that was after a few hours of beating em. I have not had one even come close to coming off. They have worked well.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *Looks great:thumbsup: How much weight do you got on the back of the tractor?
> Ryan *



I might have your confused with some one else , but do you use a JD 4100 at all?? The smaller compacts need as much ballast as they can handle, but the larger like psrumors 4210 the wheel base on that machine offsets a lot, so the ballast requirements are not as great, like for us smaller guys....

Duc


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Great post and photo's PS! :thumbsup: Looks like you are putting your green machine and those forks to good use. I am surprised that a hauler will take those trees and limbs. Around my area the landfills will not accept them. We end up having to burn them which is a PIA. How do you like the weight box on the 3 pt. hitch? Looks like it works well. Do you have the rear tires filled as well?


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *I might have your confused with some one else , but do you use a JD 4100 at all??
> Duc *


Yeah I do when I am out at my grandparents.
Ryan


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Forks are the only way to handle brush and limbs. Great pics and nice tractor!

I don't have a FEL but have forks on my 3pt, and it would be perfect if I had just more height, but thats just part of having them on a 3 pt. But they are the most handy implement I have.


----------



## murry (Aug 26, 2004)

*Thanks for the review*

Many thanks to psrumors for the kind review. It is always nice to see our products being put to good use.

I will admit that when i saw the last picture I wasn't quite sure if you had been moving brush, or just out forking around in the mud. :truth:


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

I had definitely been forking around in the mud! But got some work done while doing it.

Welcome to the forum murry! Good to have you aboard.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Hi Murry,

Love the product ! and welcome to Tractor Forum !

I have a question or two regarding the logging forks, do you feel its possible to have a removable angle piece, so they can be used as standard forks? 

I'm trying to decide which set of forks I need for my John Deere 4100 which is a compact. The 800lb limit on the light duty is just too close to the limit I think for me. The medium duty is overkill for sure, but I'm concerned on the length being too long....
Can I ask if you had them on a 4100 and is the medium too large for it? pallets (with half loads of brick or paver's with just enough ground clearance) and the like are some of the material being moved...

Thanks

Duc


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum murry! :friends: :cheers: Great to have you aboard as not only a new member but a board advertising sponsor.


----------



## murry (Aug 26, 2004)

*I'm just the Web Master LOL*

Thanks for the warm welcome :spinsmile 

Let me first say that I only work for Payne's Forks as the Web Master. I own a computer store within 10 miles of the facility. I am very familiar with the entire line of products as Bob and I discuss them when new designs are developed and released to the web.

Bob hates computers, and i truly believe he kicks his every time he walks by it. That's why you get stuck with me :lmao: 

I have a call in to Bob at the moment to see about getting an answer for the removable angle pieces and the 800 pound weight limit. I'm pretty sure I know the answer but will not presume to answer for him, as those are more design related questions.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

It's good see psrumors has a good amount of ballast on his JD. I would seem that a load on the forks would have a "cantilever" effect to the back end. Nice product.


----------



## murry (Aug 26, 2004)

*Bob's reply to Duc*

The light duty forks are not meant to lift over 800 pounds. This is the Payne Recommended limit. However, they have been reported to lift over 1,000 pounds. We do not recommend or condone lifting over the limit.

LOGGER FORKS
The angle arms are welded in place so that large logs can be rolled back and cradled in place. Making these arms removable would greatly reduce the strength of the arms. This would leave the customer vulnerable to possible equipment damage or worse.

The 4100 is owned by a customer of Payne's Forks who lives very near. The light duty forks work fantastic for this unit, Bob believes the medium duty forks would be overkill.

Off the record, Bob believes the light duty forks will lift more than the 4100 can.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Bob's reply to Duc*



> _Originally posted by murry _
> *The light duty forks are not meant to lift over 800 pounds. This is the Payne Recommended limit. However, they have been reported to lift over 1,000 pounds. We do not recommend or condone lifting over the limit.
> 
> LOGGER FORKS
> ...


Thank you for the information, its one of those questions and products that fall between limits. The JD4100 is rated at max height at 865lbs. Of course using forks extendend change the dynamics of the max. limit. I use the 4100 under max height the majority of the time, and it handles 1,200 lbs 2-4 ft high all the time. The heavy loads using the forks would be around 800 -1000 lbs with just enough ground clearence, and of course with the correct ballast in the rear. The sub cut is 35" and the medium is 42" working areas....I just wanted to match the product to the actual use....

Thanks again,

Duc


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Nice looking product and glad to have you aboard as a sponcer. The light duty ones look like they might be useful on a Johnny Bucket. Anyone else consider this possibility?


----------



## Kenny (Jun 11, 2004)

Great pics, thanks for sharing your product experience with us. I'm learning something new everyday... Looks like something I "need". I'll have to add one of those contraptions to my ever growing list.


----------

